

How to reduce draw calls in Unity (also for Unity 5) - naruse
http://www.pencilsquaregames.com/2015/01/reducing-draw-calls-also-named-setpass-calls-on-unity5/

======
naruse
Hey Guys,

I've created a small tutorial showing how to reduce draw calls in Unity, it
works for any type of shader and if you combine the meshes it also will work
on Unity free.

any feedback, appreciated ;)

